# How do you take your coffee?



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

I'm drinking coffee, and that is all the justification I need to start this very important but probably unoriginal thread. 

I tried accompanying this with a picture of "sexy coffee" to colour people's opinions, but I just got coffee accompanied by naked people. And then I tried "figuratively hot coffee," but that just got me novelty mugs, so I gave up.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

Instead we have sexy coffee art to accompany the thread.


























There's no need to question my definition of sexy. Just let it be.


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

bittersweetavenue said:


> Instead we have sexy coffee art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever open a cafe, I'm using a particularly sexy ladybug as the mascot, and I can count on your patronage.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

With a heck of a lot of sugar. You might as well ask if i want some coffee with my sugar.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Straight down the drain for me, thanks.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really care for coffee. The way the caffeine in coffee hits you just doesn't work for me. I don't like the nervous, jittery feeling. I prefer tea or yerba mate. 

At any rate, I like most of my hot beverages with cream and Splenda (except for green tea, obviously). I use the powdered cream because it's pretty shelf stable and you can keep a lot of it on hand without having to run to the store every few days to buy creamer. 

When I drink coffee, I'll sometimes add some mint tea into the mix.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

In large quantities.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Cream but no sugar.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't do coffee (or any caffeinated drinks).

Everyone I know... like, _everyone_... *must* have a coffee in the morning... *must* have at least one more during the day... and if it's not coffee, it's something else with caffeine in it.

I'm so glad I never picked up caffeine.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

sugar and coffeemate.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Black, everything else tastes just gross.

However I don't drink it very often.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

no sugar, yes cream _(because i can)_


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

in frappucino form only


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Up the rear (this is a thing).

Also cappuccino.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't had it for months as the caffeine was making me too anxious, but I had milk with no sugar. It was instant coffee, you just put the coffee beans in the cup, add hot water, then milk and it's done and ready to drink. Can't be bothered wasting time with a drink.


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Lots of cream, lots of sugar.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Skimmed milk, no sugar. If I am pushing the boat out, semi skimmed. Rock and roll.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

Tea all the way, coffee is too hardcore for me. Although I do enjoy a good Chai Latte during the Christmas season


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

Black... a touch of milk.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

By the carafe

Black as midnight on a moonless night in a rural area; the stronger, the better


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Milk, no sugar.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

bittersweetavenue said:


> Instead we have sexy coffee art to accompany the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm aroused.... :heart


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

black two equal

i put some chocolate syrup in there too when i have to sit through 2 hours of theology


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

East said:


> black two equal
> 
> i put some chocolate syrup in there too when i have to sit through 2 hours of theology


I'm shocked all it takes to get you through that is some chocolate syrup.

That being said, I somehow manage to sit through my history of religion course on nothing but leading questions to the instructor.

Edit: Just realised you take your coffee literally exactly the same as me, A+.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Instant coffee with sugar and tons of cream. I love the ones which come with flavors, like cinnamon or vanilla.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sugar and almond milk. That artificial coffee flavoring tastes so gross uke


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I usually go for medium roast coffee's. Half and half and some stevia.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Decaf, with milk.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

TheWildeOne said:


> I'm shocked all it takes to get you through that is some chocolate syrup.
> 
> That being said, I somehow manage to sit through my history of religion course on nothing but leading questions to the instructor.
> 
> Edit: Just realised you take your coffee literally exactly the same as me, A+.


We're doing math this coming week at school, and I still don't think I'll have enough coffee for it, lol! (right to left; my morning cup, my drive to school cup, my at school thermos lol)


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess the Switzerland is the closest to how I take my coffee. I usually pour 3/4 of coffee into a cup and then add a decent amount of sugar and cream. Not too much, but not too little. Just right.


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dark roast, moderate amount of cream and sugar.

I want a pumpkin latte from starbucks.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I don't drink it very often, but I use cappucino sachets, and don't add anything to them except a few drops of milk sometimes.

If I use my mum's instant coffee, I add two spoons of sugar and five spoons of milk. I think the last time I had that was about 2008.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I like my sugar with coffee and cream.

Intergalactic aside, I take it black. As black as Toby's ***, as my grandmother used to say. She might have been a racist.


----------



## bittersweetavenue (Jan 1, 2015)

reaffected said:


> I'm aroused.... :heart


Only the hottest for the hottest. :kiss:


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Latte*

took me a proud few minutes to remember the word

I never pay anyone to hand it to me in cardboard.

No knowledge of any cafetiere until I was in a Bristol office.I followed that media. No more stinky instant dried granulated 
Lucky how well I was in every office afterwards.

True how simple drink rounds can cure SA


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Skinny lattes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I love fraps from McDonald's, Starbucks and most boba tea places. I also like iced coffee with vanilla or hazelnut. But those are just treats so I take my coffee with sweetener and non dairy creamer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Sugar and almond milk. That artificial coffee flavoring tastes so gross uke


This never popped into my head. Maybe I'll try making mocha with cashew milk and sugar free cocoa powder. That's about 75 calories only.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

light cream no sugar


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Flavored medium-dark blends from a specific store here with lots of sugar and non-dairy creamer.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

National coffee day!!!!!!!! *slurp*


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ Are you Quagmire 









Mild to medium blend 1 milk 2 sugars for me


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Uhm idk, i only like those cold starbucks coffees that you can buy at the grocery store. Idk what's in them, but i'm guessing a sh*tload of milk and sugar, lol. With caramel or chocolate flavours. I've tried regular coffee with barely any sugar and milk in it and that tastes like a burning hell.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Darker than black.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I like it .. soupy. I can't stand the watery brewed stuff. After getting Vietnamese coffee from the Asian market, I couldn't go back to the normal stuff. This video makes me crave coffee so badly, and I really want to try it this way.


----------



## sylis (Jul 21, 2015)

tea with a buttload of sugar


----------



## justasigh (Sep 30, 2015)

At Dunkin' Donuts, it's termed "light and sweet." Lots of cream and sugar.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Black. Calories count, people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had that stuff


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not Starbucks over-roasted bitterness, creamer and sugar. I wish I could take it as black as my soul but I love milk in all forms.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't really care for coffee. The way the caffeine in coffee hits you just doesn't work for me. I don't like the nervous, jittery feeling. I prefer tea or yerba mate.
> 
> At any rate, I like most of my hot beverages with cream and Splenda (except for green tea, obviously). I use the powdered cream because it's pretty shelf stable and you can keep a lot of it on hand without having to run to the store every few days to buy creamer.
> 
> When I drink coffee, I'll sometimes add some mint tea into the mix.


 This has changed. I now drink coffee most of the time and tea rarely. I'm not as lethargic as I used to be but I'm still really lazy.

I tend to buy cheap coffee now. I buy those cans you can get at Costco for 8 bucks. Can't really beat that for 3 pounds of coffee. Even if it isn't great coffee, it works. And coffee isn't the best tasting beverage ever in the first place so once you get used to coffee that's somewhat more bitter than coffee already is, you don't notice.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Black with Cinnamon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

VanDamMan said:


> Black with Cinnamon.


 God that sounds vile. Not even soy milk or something?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> God that sounds vile. Not even soy milk or something?


More of a nutritional thing. I do like the cinnamon though.

The minute you put all that crap into it, you lose the nutritional value of coffee. I've read some studies cinnamon helps kick you into ketosis faster.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

None of the above. Mint espresso with almond milk and white chocolate so it barely tastes like coffee.

Caffeine makes me relaxed and if sleep deprived go to sleep lol If I haven't gotten good sleep I get an espresso to take a nap instead of wake up. If it gets to 6am and I haven't fallen asleep I chug a soda for fast effect. Always works for at least 2hrs. If I can't sit still and am nervous while not sleep deprived I calm right down and concentrate with some coffee.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I open my mouth and put my head back. I pour in 2 sugars, a spoon of coffee, a splash of milk, the hot water , close my mouth and swish it around by rapidly shaking my head from side to side. 

don't have time any other way other than in.situ.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Some days I'm like:


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

plenty of cream so it makes me gag in pure pleasure. Sometimes I will simply skip the coffee and just dump the cream all over my face.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

SilentLyric said:


> plenty of cream so it makes me gag in pure pleasure. Sometimes I will simply skip the coffee and just dump the cream all over my face.


HAHHHaaa trying to make us laugh?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Like my metal, i.e. sludge (or industrial some days)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Sugar and soy milk.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

I'll drink any combination, I just don't like it too strong because I have a sensitive stomach.


I have a big tub of creamer someone gave me, but it expired in 2010 so I guess I'm drinking my coffee black until I go to the store.


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

No option for espresso. :/ This makes me a very sad panda.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I add cream and sugar but in reality I drink coffee rarely, like maybe a few times a year.


----------

